# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  موقع رائع للشام

## basma_s2011

عثرت لكم على موقع رائع عن سوريا وأرضها الطيبة ، ادخل وشوف وخبرني شو رأيك 
هو موقع متميز بأخبار بلاد الشام وهي أربع دول مهمة في منطقة العالم العربي وتشهد قضايا ساخنة تؤثر على المنطقة العربية بل وعلى العالم كله.

في موقع طوبى للشام مقالات متميزة تكشف انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان، تلقي الضوء على تاريخ المنطقة، تبرز الحقائق عن أنواع مختلفة من أعداء الأمة الإسلامية وعلى رأسهم العدو الصهيوني وحلفاؤه الذين يلبسون زي العروبة أو المقاومة أو التقدمية ، كما لا يغفل موقع طوبى للشام أحداث الساعة في البلاد العربية والإسلامية الأخرى ، ويرسم طريق الخلاص للأمة من سباتها وسبيل عزتها وكرامتها، هو لكم وإليكم.

هيا بنا نتابع موقع طوبى للشام ونشارك بآرائنا.

الموقع

http://www.tobasham.com/

----------


## Sc®ipt

www.tobasham.com

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكور  :SnipeR (37):

----------

